# New Location for the Serious Issues Section



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

With the end of the legislative session, I'm moving this section down on the forum.

FYI


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you just doing this to test the old guys?????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe, no just to test you Dan.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Did the same job to me with politics, my scroll wheel is damn near worn out.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Is there a name for wearing out your finger rolling the mouse. I'm destined to get it.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hard to believe, but sign of the times, I'm afraid. Since shortly after the end of the '03 session, the level of participation in the politics of preserving the quality of ND hunting for the "Average Joe" by the "Average Joe" has slid greatly. The level of activity on this page, largely focused on those issues, has slid commensurately. And, I'm sure much of the discussion on this page isn't particularly good for NDO site business, given the broadening base and demographics of the site. IMHO, "hot topics" launched this site and sustained and grew it for a long time, but it's not the focus any longer, by the newer group of users or management, and I guess I understand (but maybe don't agree with) why Chris has decided to downgrade its prominence. Just like ND hunting "old school", I miss NDO "old school." As we're often reminded, the times, they are a changin'......


----------

